# Turkey everywhere



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

I am working on the new bypass going around nelsonville In southeast ohio and this morning there were 4-5 gobblers going at it
Hard at daybreak all within about 6 
hundred yards of each other. I don't hunt them but its the most I have heard since season came in. The one gobbler was about 2-3 hundred yards away and was hitting it hard for over an hour. Just thought I would give a report even though I don't hunt them. Good luck.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

thanks for the info


----------

